# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Διαγωνισμοί καναρινιών φωνής  μαλινουά(Ο.Ε.Μ.) 2012-2013

## lefteris13

Πρώτος γίνεται ο διαγωνισμός από 09/12/2012 έως 15/12/2012 στο ξενοδοχείο ******** το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα (με κατεύθυνση προς Πειραιά50 μέτραπριν την κεντρική πλατεία). Κριτής θα είναι ο Βέλγος OMJ κ. Mittemeyer Robert. Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 09/12 από τις 10:00 έως τις 16:00. Η κρίση θα γίνει από 11/12 έως 14/12. Το Σάββατο 15/12 θα γίνει απονομή κυπέλλων (16:00) καθώς και σεμινάριο από τον κριτή μας.
Δεύτερος γίνεται ο διαγωνισμός από 6/01/13 έως 12/01/13. Θα γίνει επίσης στο ξενοδοχείο ********* . Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 6/01/13 από τις 10:00 έως τις 16:00. Κριτής θα είναι ο κ. Πανόπουλος Ανδρέας εθνικός κριτής της Π.Ο.Ο. Η παράδοση των πουλιών θα γίνει τo Σάββατο 12/1/13, από 12 μέχρι τις 2 και μετά θα στις 16:00 ακολουθήσει σεμινάριο και απονομή κυπέλλων.

Ο Πανελλήνιος διαγωνισμός της Π.Ο.Ο. θα διεξαχθεί επίσης στο ξενοδοχείο ******** από 20 Ιανουαρίου 2012 έως 26 Ιανουαρίου με ευθύνη του διοργανωτή συλλόγου (ΕΣΕΜ) και κριτές τους κύριους Jozef Van Verdegem και Jackie Soethaerd

http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=537

----------


## jk21

ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ευχαριστουμε ! αν καταλαβα καλα ο ΟΕΜ θα κανει δυο διαγωνισμους ; 

εσβησα το ξενοδοχειο για λογους κανονισμων αλλα η διευθυνση υπαρχει κανονικα .για οσους ειχανε παει περυσι στο διαγωνισμο του ελσυτι ειναι το ιδιο ξενοδοχειο που επιλεγουν σταθερα τα τελευταια χρονια οι συλλογοι καναρινιων φωνης

----------


## lefteris13

> ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ευχαριστουμε ! αν καταλαβα καλα ο ΟΕΜ θα κανει δυο διαγωνισμους ; 
> 
> εσβησα το ξενοδοχειο για λογους κανονισμων αλλα η διευθυνση υπαρχει κανονικα .για οσους ειχανε παει περυσι στο διαγωνισμο του ελσυτι ειναι το ιδιο ξενοδοχειο που επιλεγουν σταθερα τα τελευταια χρονια οι συλλογοι καναρινιων φωνης


αν δεν κανω λαθος, καθε χρονο μεσα στο 2μηνο Δεκεμβρη-Γεναρη, διοργανωνονται 4 διαγωνισμοι για τα μαλινουα, ο ενας πισω απ τον αλλο σχεδον με μικρα κενα διαστηματα, 2 απο τον ΟΕΜ και 2 απο τον ΕΣΕΜ..απο αυτους τους 4, ο ενας ειναι ο πανελληνιος του Γεναρη, αλλοτε αυτος διοργανωτεται απο τον ΟΕΜ και αλλοτε οπως φετος απο τον ΕΣΕΜ.Σε αντιθεση με τα τιμπραντο που εχει εναν τον Δεκεμβρη, στα μαλινουα τα πουλια κρινονται και ξανακρινονται, ο καθε εκτροφεας βεβαια πηγαινει σε οποιον ή οποιους απ αυτους θελει και μπορει.

----------


## vag21

ξερουμε την διαφορα των δυο συλλογων?

----------


## jk21

παντως ομοσπονδια νομιζω εχουν κοινη την Π.Ο.Ο

----------


## lefteris13

> ξερουμε την διαφορα των δυο συλλογων?


διαφερουν στο ετος ιδρυσης(ο ΕΣΕΜ ειναι παλαιοτερος) και στο διοικητικο συμβουλιο :: ..ως προς την ουσια δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποια διαφορα, πολλοι εκτροφεις ειναι μελη και στους 2 συλλογους και κατεβαινουν αν το επιθυμουν (σχεδον) σε ολους τους διαγωνισμους, αλλοι παλι μονο στον ενα.απο κει και περα γιατι δημιουργηθηκαν 2 συλλογοι και δεν ειναι ολοι σε εναν με λιγοτερους διαγωνισμους δεν ξερω το λογο, συμβαινουν αυτα παντως γενικοτερα για ποικιλες αιτιες, σωστο ή οχι ειναι αλλο θεμα

//Δημητρη στην ανακοινωση λεει  "Η παράδοση των πουλιών θα γίνεται στο τέλος κάθε  ημέρας και εφόσον αυτά  έχουν κριθεί. Εξαίρεση θα υπάρξει για όσα πουλιά κρίνει ο κριτής ότι  πρέπει να παραμείνουν για το σεμινάριο. Επίσης για όποια μέλη επιθυμούν  θα γίνεται παράδοση και το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου από τις 12 έως τις 2"..δηλαδη για να ακουσεις καποια πουλια που χουν επιλεγει-απ τους νικητες δηλαδη μπορεις να πας το σαββατο στην απονομη & σεμιναριο απο τους κριτες.τωρα να δεις και να ακουσεις ολα τα πουλια μαζι σαν εκθεση οπου ειναι συγκεντρωμενα δεν θα επιτρεπεται μαλλον και αφου τα παιρνουν οι εκτροφεις μολις κριθουν, στα τιμπραντο πως ειναι;

----------


## jk21

θα ειναι ανοικτο δηλαδη το σεμιναριο και για μη μελη ; αν ναι να πουμε ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στους διοργανωτες και στα μελη μας που θα επιλεξουν να πανε ,να ειναι ολο αυτια σε οτι θα ακουσουν !

----------


## lefteris13

> θα ειναι ανοικτο δηλαδη το σεμιναριο και για μη μελη ; αν ναι να πουμε ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στους διοργανωτες και στα μελη μας που θα επιλεξουν να πανε ,να ειναι ολο αυτια σε οτι θα ακουσουν !


νομιζω ναι, τις υπολοιπες μερες να δεις τα πουλια που κρινονται μεσω οθονης οπως οι εκτροφεις τι να το κανεις αφου προφανως στο χωρο που ναι ολα δε μπαινεις..παντως ανεβαινουν  πολλα βιντεο στο youtube απο τους νικητες ολο το 20λεπτο τραγουδι ακομη καποιες φορες και πιο κατω θεσεις εκτος βραβειων συν βιντεο με ολοκληρη τη διαδικασια απονομων και σεμιναριου..τουλαχιστον απο τον οεμ στο σχετικο καναλι του youtube βρισκεις πολλα βιντεο http://www.youtube.com/user/oemmalin...&view=0&page=1 ,απο τον εσεμ δεν εχω δει αντιστοιχα κατι ..αλλα αλλο να σαι απο κοντα φυσικα

----------


## jk21

> .τουλαχιστον απο τον οεμ στο σχετικο καναλι του youtube βρισκεις πολλα βιντεο http://www.youtube.com/user/oemmalin...&view=0&page=1



πολλα likeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

αν αναζητησεις αντιστοιχα βιντεο για την δικια μου αγαπημενη ρατσα σε επισημο καναλι συλλογου .... ας ειναι καλα ο Χρηστακης ο orion  που εχει ανεβασει οτι εχει ανεβασει .Σεβαστο μεν ,κρινομενο δε (σαν επιλογη )

----------


## lefteris13

συμφωνα με νεοτερες πληροφοριες, τις καθημερινες 8-17.00 μπορει κανεις να παει να δει τα πουλια μεσω οθονης την ωρα της κρισης οπως οι ιδιοι οι εκτροφεις.και το σαββατο-16.00, μπορει να παει οπιος θελει στο σεμιναριο & απονομη & ακουσμα ζωντανα των νικητων-καλυτερων πουλιων του διαγωνισμου που χουν επιλεγει απο τους κριτες.

----------


## yannis37

καλή επιτυχία στους μαλινουάδες!!!!

λογικά αφου η παραλαβή σας γινεται 9/12, εμεις θα είμαστε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα με τελευταία μερα την 9/12.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ οταν μαθεις τα νεα μας ενημερωνεις !

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ολοκληρώθηκε η παραλαβή των πουλιών για τον 1ο διαγωνισμό του ΟΕΜ, περιόδου 2012.*Συνολικά θα διαγωνισθούν 284 πουλιά χωρισμένα ανά κατηγορία ως εξής:*

*180 πουλιά σε τετράδες (45 τετράδες Χ 4)**40 πουλιά στα series (20 X 2). Πρόκειται για κατηγορία που τα πουλιά διαγωνίζονται σε δυάδες**64 πουλιά στα μονά*
Μπορεί να έρθει όποιος θέλει και όποτε θέλει στις 11, 12, 13, 14 και 15 Δεκεμβρίου. Από 11 έως 14 Δεκεμβρίου που είναι η κρίση των πουλιών, θα λειτουργεί τηλεόραση που μέσω κάμερας θα βλέπετε και θα ακούτε τα πουλιά την ώρα της κρίσης. Ώρες 9:00-16:00. Προτείνουμε το Σάββατο 14 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 16:00, που εκτός από τις απονομές θα ακούσουμε live τους νικητές, καθώς και τον εμπειρότατο κριτή κ. Mittemeyer και τα σχόλιά του.
Στόχος μας είναι όλες οι τετράδες άνω των 400 βαθμών, αλλά και οι νικητές στα μονά και στα series, να αναρτηθούν στο Youtube.

πηγη http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=544#more-544

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η σχετικη σελιδα στο youtube την οποια αναφερει η ανακοινωση 

http://www.youtube.com/user/oemmalinois


πολυ εξυπνη η κινηση του συλλογου !!! χαιρομαι να βλεπω συλλογους να προσπαθουν να φερουν οσο γινεται πιο κοντα τους απλους λατρεις του ειδους και τα μελη των φορουμ !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!!! Κωστα και σε οσα παιδια θα λαβουν μερος.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σημαντικό πιστεύω είναι ότι όλοι, μέλη και μη θα μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν το σεμινάριο από τον κριτή κ. Mittemeyer.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη αλλά φέτος δεν θα "κατεβάσω" πουλιά, του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά......

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ ευχομαι του χρονου να συμμετεχεις και να ερθουμε να θαυμασουμε τα πουλακια σου !

συγχωνευσα το θεμα ,με αυτο που ειχε ανοιξει ο Λευτερης ,το οποιο αναφερει και το χωρο τελεσης του διαγωνισμου  .

δυστυχως την ωρα που αναφερετε για σεμιναριο ,μαλλον θα ειναι δυσκολο να παρευρεθω ,αλλα προτρεπω τους λατρεις των μαλινουα ,αλλα και ευρυτερα των καναρινιων να παρευρεθουν σε αυτη την αξιολογη πρωτοβουλια του ΟΕΜ ,που ειναι σαφεστατα σε θετικοτατη κατευθηνση !!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, κάποιες δυσκολίες της ζωής μας αλλάξαν τα σχέδια..........δεν πειράζει.

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως σε πολλου εκτροφεις ,απο οτι εχει παρει το αυτι μου  ...

----------


## vag21

> Πρώτος γίνεται ο διαγωνισμός από 09/12/2012 έως 15/12/2012 στο ξενοδοχείο ******** το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα (με κατεύθυνση προς Πειραιά50 μέτραπριν την κεντρική πλατεία). Κριτής θα είναι ο Βέλγος OMJ κ. Mittemeyer Robert. Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 09/12 από τις 10:00 έως τις 16:00. Η κρίση θα γίνει από 11/12 έως 14/12. Το Σάββατο 15/12 θα γίνει απονομή κυπέλλων (16:00) καθώς και σεμινάριο από τον κριτή μας.
> Δεύτερος γίνεται ο διαγωνισμός από 6/01/13 έως 12/01/13. Θα γίνει επίσης στο ξενοδοχείο ********* . Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 6/01/13 από τις 10:00 έως τις 16:00. Κριτής θα είναι ο κ. Πανόπουλος Ανδρέας εθνικός κριτής της Π.Ο.Ο. Η παράδοση των πουλιών θα γίνει τo Σάββατο 12/1/13, από 12 μέχρι τις 2 και μετά θα στις 16:00 ακολουθήσει σεμινάριο και απονομή κυπέλλων.
> 
> Ο Πανελλήνιος διαγωνισμός της Π.Ο.Ο. θα διεξαχθεί επίσης στο ξενοδοχείο ******** από 20 Ιανουαρίου 2012 έως 26 Ιανουαρίου με ευθύνη του διοργανωτή συλλόγου (ΕΣΕΜ) και κριτές τους κύριους Jozef Van Verdegem και Jackie Soethaerd
> 
> http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=537


ο πιο σημαντικος ειναι ο τελευταιος?μιας και ειναι πανελληνιος?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Βαγγέλη και οι τρεις διαγωνισμοί είναι σημαντικοί, εγώ που ήμουν εκεί τρίτη-τετάρτη, είχε πουλιά που είχαν σταλεί απ' όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## lefteris13

Και οι 4 ειναι σημαντικοι, εκτος απο τους 2 του οεμ που ειναι στην ανακοινωση(ο πρωτος αυτης της βδομαδας) και τον πανελληνιο που γινεται αναφορα ειδικη αλλα διοργανωνεται φετος απ τον εσεμ, ειχαμε την περασμενη βδομαδα παραλληλα με τα τιμπραντο τον πρωτο διαγωνισμο του εσεμ-τα αποτελεσματα δεν εχουν βγει στο σαιτ του ακομα.ξαναειπαμε, ο καθε εκτροφεας παει οπου θελει κ μπορει, αλλα σε εναν πανελληνιο σιγουρα το κινητρο ειναι μεγαλυτερο εχει αυξημενη βαρυτητα, ολοι θελουν να συμμετασχουν, μου κανε ειδικη μνεια και εκτροφεας για τον πανελληνιο, και οπως βλεπεις οι κριτες ειναι δυο κορυφαιοι τοτε, οχι ενας, οπως και περσυ οι ιδιοι-λεπτομερεια, ο πανελληνιος δεν ειναι καθε χρονο ο τελευταιος, μπορει να ναι κ προτελευταιος χρονικα αναλογα απο ποιον συλλογο διοργανωνεται, παντως γινεται το γεναρη.

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ολοκληρώθηκε ο 1ος διαγωνισμός του Συλλόγου μας για την περίοδο  2012-2013 με τη συμμετοχή 284 πουλιών. Κριτής ο κ. Mittemeijer Robert.  

*ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ*

*ΤΕΤΡΑΔΕΣ**SERIES**ΜΟΝΑ* 
πηγη http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?cat=11

----------


## jk21

και του χρονου !!!

πολυ καλη και αναλυτικη η παρουσιαση των αποτελεσματων με βαθμολογια σε καθε νοτα !!! Μπραβο στο συλλογο και στην επιλογη του για σωστη δημοσια πληροφορηση !!!

----------


## lefteris13

> και του χρονου !!!
> 
> πολυ καλη και αναλυτικη η παρουσιαση των αποτελεσματων με βαθμολογια σε καθε νοτα !!! Μπραβο στο συλλογο και στην επιλογη του για σωστη δημοσια πληροφορηση !!!


ναι εγκαιρη και εγκυρη ενημερωση- χτες σεμιναριο, μετα απο 1-2 ωρες ανεβηκαν τα αποτελεσματα...στον οεμ εχει τη βαθμολογια στις 3 βασικες νοτες οπως φαινεται στα αρχεια..στον εσεμ που παροτι εγινε μια βδομαδα νωριτερα ο διαγωνισμος, ακομη δεν εχουν βγει τα αποτελεσματα, εκει βγαινουν ακομη πιο αναλυτικα για ολες τις νοτες-σαν να χεις τη φισα του πουλιου(αυτο που λεγαμε σημερα)-ενδεικτικο περσυνο http://www.esem.gr/uploads/2os_esem_stam.pdf ...

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι συντομα να εχουμε απο καθε συλλογο !

----------

